# Welcome to my world ... VERY pic heavy!



## AngelBunny (Nov 23, 2008)

Pictures updated 7.2.09 ... mostly MAC-ness now but the wall still stands.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)

beautiful collection!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 23, 2008)

... I didn't even know that many BE eye shadows were ever made!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2008)

That display is amazing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

ERIN!!!! Girl!! I am coming over to play in your stuff very soon...you are 15 mins away!! AND I am coming with a empty duffle bag!!!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ERIN!!!! Girl!! I am coming over to play in your stuff very soon...you are 15 mins away!! AND I am coming with a empty duffle bag!!!!_

 
Come on over girl!  I am off all week and you and the munchkin are welcome anytime!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 23, 2008)

Holy cow...that is a magnificent collection!!!


----------



## kariii (Nov 23, 2008)

holy crap, they seriously had that many BE eyeshadows?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_holy crap, they seriously had that many BE eyeshadows?_

 
I have 436 BE shadows ... and I am still missing 26 of them.  Of those, 24 are old and discontinued and IMPOSSIBLE to find ... the other two are out in new kits and I am sick and tired of having to buy a fifty dollar kit full of stuff I already have just to get one new friggin' colour ... so I am currently trolling Ebay for the other two.  

Now it is more of a collection kind of thing ... I will use them of course, but I have gotten so into MAC lately that now it is more like a "must complete the collection" addiction.


----------



## ashpardesi (Nov 24, 2008)

awwwww


----------



## Hilly (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful set up!


----------



## bsquared (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW! i love the magnetic wall pieces.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful setup, love the collection


----------



## autumnschild (Nov 24, 2008)

dang dude. you could start a store, hehe.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 24, 2008)

All I can say is HOLY SHIT! I want to come hang out at YOUR house. lol.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 24, 2008)

Amazing collection!


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 24, 2008)

Gorgeous collection, how do you stick it to the wall?!!?!?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Katie** 

 
_Gorgeous collection, how do you stick it to the wall?!!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The makeup is magnetized to the boards ... I hot glued the magnets on.  

The boards are hung with Hercules Hooks ... those things are AWESOME!


----------



## nico (Nov 24, 2008)

Your room is like a makeup store


----------



## gingin501 (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW!!!  Please tell me that you are a MUA...please!  That's alot of makeup!  Great collection!


----------



## belle89 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! You have quite the collection. I love the wall arrangement


----------



## Cachica (Nov 24, 2008)

Erin you nut job LOL I guess I should have known how much you have - seeing the pics at your blog yesterday - but dang, all of those lipglasses and omg LOL


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 24, 2008)

Holy Moly!

The magnet wall! That's insanly cool!


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 24, 2008)

WOWZERS! that's just awesome.


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 24, 2008)

holly fc73569ythfio4 sh3t49yr4 :O
nice


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 24, 2008)

wowww awsome collection, i love all ur stuff


----------



## sherox (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG! i love how you magnetized your BE collection! my eyes bugged out! LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingin501* 

 
_WOW!!! Please tell me that you are a MUA...please! That's alot of makeup! Great collection!_

 
She should be!!! And she will be after she keeps doing my face every weekend!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_She should be!!! And she will be after she keeps doing my face every weekend!!_

 
awwww ... Thanks Tish!  I am so flattered ... 

No, I am not an MUA ... my family managed to convince me that I would never support myself by doing it, so I didn't.  I still seriously consider going back to school to do it though.  

And the magnet board was a matter of necessity ... I outgrew every train case I got, and this way I can see everything when I want it!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow.......


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 25, 2008)

Holy Cow! That is one awesome collection! I love your storage set up!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 25, 2008)

There are no words LOL


----------



## n_c (Nov 25, 2008)

I dont think ur nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love ur collection!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 25, 2008)

Heart attack!! heart attack!! lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Girl I have to just keep looking at this madness!! We are going to be living together because both of our husbands are gonna put us out...you are the worse person to live this close to me!! The WORSE!!! He's gonna have to move over here because I'm moving in with the wall


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 25, 2008)

The office with "The Wall" also has a big screen and a love seat ... and I have the most comfy air mattress in the world!  Come on ova' ... and bring the doorman


----------



## michthr (Nov 26, 2008)

What a collection! and what a great idea with the magnets!


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 26, 2008)

great collection


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 26, 2008)

What a beautiful, awesome collection! If you don't mind me asking, what BE colors are you missing?


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 26, 2008)

{drooling} WOAHHHHH IM DEF SPEECHLESS.... this is the epitome of all collections


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_What a beautiful, awesome collection! If you don't mind me asking, what BE colors are you missing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Amber, Blue Mist, Citrine, Drift, Emotion, Eclipse, Ensenada, Fantasy, Fog, GF Tina, Hay, Leaf, Leslie's PR, Montana, Moonstruck, Nectar, Pacific, Rio, Sass, Sincerely Donna, Sincerely Heather, Sincerely Renee, Starlet Casey, Starlight, Suede and Terra

Most of those are incredibly hard to find.  Some of them are up on Ebay for like 60 each, but even I am not that crazy!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry..really stupid question, but what does BE stand for?? Or is it just BE..haha..can't say I have heard of the brand? But judging by your VERY VERY impressive collection that it is something I should be trying out?? Wow...Very impressive makeup wall as well!! Ok, another stupid question!! How do you find magnets strong enough to hold makeup! Especially something like the pallettes??


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 26, 2008)

I want your wall!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_sorry..really stupid question, but what does BE stand for?? Or is it just BE..haha..can't say I have heard of the brand? But judging by your VERY VERY impressive collection that it is something I should be trying out?? Wow...Very impressive makeup wall as well!! Ok, another stupid question!! How do you find magnets strong enough to hold makeup! Especially something like the pallettes??_

 
BE is Bare Escentuals ... same thing as Bare Minerals (from the infomercial)

The magnets that I use for the palettes are the really small really strong silver ones.  The others are just normal craft magnets from Ebay.  I have to get the strong silver ones at Hobby Lobby though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_Amber, Blue Mist, Citrine, Drift, Emotion, Eclipse, Ensenada, Fantasy, Fog, GF Tina, Hay, Leaf, Leslie's Page Ranking, Montana, Moonstruck, Nectar, Pacific, Rio, Sass, Sincerely Donna, Sincerely Heather, Sincerely Renee, Starlet Casey, Starlight, Suede and Terra

Most of those are incredibly hard to find. Some of them are up on Ebay for like 60 each, but even I am not that crazy!_

 

Those just rolled right off your tongue didn't they


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Those just rolled right off your tongue didn't they 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yeah ... SURE ... and in alphabetical order no less!


----------



## genduk26 (Nov 26, 2008)

good lord!! you have a museum!!! silly question... are they all in insured? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 protect your 'treasure' dear.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 27, 2008)

oh my gosh THAT WALL!!! i have never seen anything like that before, now its safe to say when it comes to makeup storage...i have seen it all!!! sooo original!!! thanx for sharing!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 27, 2008)

lovely collection! i'd kill for your MAC l/s & l/g.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 27, 2008)

i think we should all come over and play with your makeup!!!lol..
woooooooooooow!


----------



## rbella (Nov 27, 2008)

I think I might have pooped in my pants a little.  That is beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## JaneHorror (Nov 27, 2008)

One nice collection, and the pigments on the wall is creative. ^_^


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 4, 2008)

omg please tell me you're a MUA - this collection is immmmm-ense!

*sniff* my personal collection has taken such a beating. You guys have such awesome collections! I have only bought myself 4 shades of Dazzle Dust, foundation when I run out, an eye pencil and concealer for myself this year. And maybe one lipstick. I so need a haul!

My professional kit is far more well endowed but still only a fraction of this size!

Kudos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## orkira (Dec 5, 2008)

I love your collection.  Especially the eye shadows.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow!!!  That is a ginormous collection.  Way nice.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 5, 2008)

That picture of your walls is absoloutely mental! I was scrolling down and just stopped like, 0_o Haha, it's like a makeup sci-fi! Awesome collection ;]


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 5, 2008)

Amazing! You weren't joking when you said you loved BE! I didn't even know they had that many e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome collection and I love how you use the magnetic boards- genius!


----------



## MissCrystal (Dec 5, 2008)

it looks like a store


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 5, 2008)

omg! that's an amazing collection!!!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Wooooww,,its like a makeup store in your house!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2008)

So you sort of like BE stuff!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What an awesome collection!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 6, 2008)

wow that is an insane amount of makeup.  I had to push my eyes back in my head when I saw the pics with the wall mounts and the shelf.  Unbelievable.  Your bathroom set is way more than my entire set.  I wanna grow up to be like you soon! lol.  thanks so much for sharing


----------



## orkira (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow what a wonderful collection you have.  I especially love your eye shadows and lipsticks!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 6, 2008)

umh wow ....so this is what makeup heaven looks like !


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Dec 8, 2008)

*dies*
WOW!


----------



## crazeddiva (Dec 10, 2008)

Another Bare Escentuals Buxom "addict"! I love them too! 

I love that your collection is so organized. Can you help me organize mine?


----------



## Choupinette28 (Dec 10, 2008)

You've a very nice collection


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

will you adopt me?


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 11, 2008)

wow! love your lippies!!


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ERIN!!!! Girl!! I am coming over to play in your stuff very soon...you are 15 mins away!! AND I am coming with a empty duffle bag!!!!_


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 12, 2008)

I nearly choked when I saw the wall. Wow...


----------



## icesng (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice collection! Very creative way to arrange your stuff!


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 17, 2008)

Holy shit how on earth do you decide what to wear each day? Man I'm so jealous, very nice, thanks for sharing! xD


----------



## -Merel. (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats an amazing collection!


----------



## Taj (Dec 17, 2008)

wow, amazingly organized ! I am still thinking of a way to store mu fast-gowing MAC and NARS collections.


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 17, 2008)

Whoa! You have your own store's worth LOL


----------



## Sophie040 (Dec 22, 2008)

Amazing collection!


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2008)

Amazing collection!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 22, 2008)

Love Love all your stuff and i have one of those eraser boards in pink hehe and how do u like those bm e/s


----------



## resin (Dec 23, 2008)

HOT DAMN! gorgeous everything
i think that is great you used MAGNETS! wowzers <3


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 23, 2008)

I LOVE your organization! How in the world do you choose what to put on in the morning?!!


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 23, 2008)

All I can say is OMG! ..............................

I am SO JEALOUS!


----------



## cherr1pye (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## purplerinne (Dec 23, 2008)

wow Erin i'm speechless!  I knew u had a lot of lippies and such but DAAAMMMNNNNN....when I grow up i wanna be just like u...which would be kinda strange since i'm older than u HAHAHAHAH


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 28, 2008)

Now that's a collection awesome stuff!


----------



## User35 (Dec 28, 2008)

holy crap I just had a heart attack


----------



## Brittni (Dec 28, 2008)

Will you adopt me? 




hahaha. but seriously amazing and awesome and all of that good stuff... I love how you named one of the pressed pigments, which I think is Mutiny, as "hell if I know" haha


----------



## Dawn (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_All I can say is HOLY SHIT! I want to come hang out at YOUR house. lol._

 
I was thinking the same thing!
I do think next time my husband says I have alot of makeup, I will show him this thread.  LOL


----------



## Xenofobi (Dec 30, 2008)

Omg.. thats an awesome collection! I´m in love.


----------



## ladyv (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow you have a beautiful wallpaper! lol


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Jan 1, 2009)

<3 it!!!!!


----------



## vcanady (Jan 2, 2009)

can i move in? 

please.


----------



## liltweekstar (Jan 2, 2009)

when you pressed your black ore pigment, did you get the same amount of shimmer and same color as it is in its little pot?  just curious because i want to press this but i LOVE the amount of shimmer i get out of it.


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

Amazing! WOW! Great Collection!


----------



## redecouverte (Jan 4, 2009)

woooooooooooooooooooooow
can i come over? lol
beautiful collection


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 5, 2009)

Jesus!


----------



## blondejunkie (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG!  This is one of the largest stashes I think I have seen!  Wow!


----------



## star_eyed_goof (Jan 31, 2009)

...that's like an altar of Make Up religion in my opinion, lol...


----------



## mrsdarcy001 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow! You have an amazing collection! I love how it is all organized - especially the magnet boards. It's like you have your own makeup boutique at home. Too cool!


----------



## cuiran (Feb 5, 2009)

beautiful collection


----------



## christina83 (Feb 14, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 14, 2009)

Love your collection... they way you store it is awesome.  You keep everything so neat and pretty.

Ta for sharing.


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 14, 2009)

Thats has to be the biggest collection i have ever seen,
JEALOUS! lol


----------



## heidik (Feb 15, 2009)

oh my gosh, I so had to show my DH, he thinks I have too much make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





beautiful stash!


----------



## AquariusGurl (Feb 18, 2009)

Erin! I had an idea but yet I had no idea! BTW...it's bedonna from majyk!


----------



## Alina (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow!! when I saw your collection my mouth opened like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can't close it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your wall is beautiful !!


----------



## stickles (Mar 18, 2009)

I was going to ask you which pressed pigments were the must-haves, but all thoughts disappeared from my head when I saw the Wall. I totally think actual makeup stores should be displayed as well as your wall collection!


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

unbelivable!!!


----------



## Aleta (Mar 20, 2009)

the wall with all your BE eye colours is just


----------



## charmaine 82 (Mar 20, 2009)

worthy collection


----------



## Oubliette (Mar 22, 2009)

I love the magnet wall! It looks like a BE shrine!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Mar 23, 2009)

breathtaking collection, great job


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the post...I know have something to aspire too!


----------



## sundaram (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW! this is awesome!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, I spent a good five minutes drooling at your picture of "the wall" !! LOL your collection is amazingggg!


----------



## MissHyper (Mar 25, 2009)

wow.. thats the biggest collection I have ever seen.


----------



## insomma (Mar 26, 2009)

So nice to look at all this stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you enjoy it all! 

I really like the magnet wall!


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow!  That's incredible!  I love your storage solutions, especially the boards full of shadows!  It's makeup as wall art (perfect!) and it keeps everything easy to find and easy to see, so you always know what you have - that's so cool!


----------



## mirandaincanada (Mar 27, 2009)

omg thats amazing

love the magnets on the eye shadows idea 
very cool

i'm so jealous love your collection girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viva (Mar 29, 2009)

Woah! That's a lot of happiness! I didn't know that MAC had a blue lipstick.


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 29, 2009)

the wall looks absolutely amazing!! VERY clever!


----------



## LadyMakeup1 (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG!!!! you have a lot... I love it, specially your lipsticks!!!!
AMAZING!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG...GENIUS idea! I'm covering my walls in eyeshadow now


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh my god!! The things I would do for that collection...


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 15, 2009)

how creative are you!! pleaseeeeeeeee come to my house and help me!!! haha


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW! What an amazing collection! How do you ever find the stuff that you need in the morning?


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 16, 2009)

very very cool collection and storage ideas! I need to find a better way to store my makeup. It's all over the place!


----------



## aiwoxx (Apr 20, 2009)

WOOOOAAAAHHHHHHH! i had some heavy drooling alright..LMAO!! i love the magnetized wall idea. GENIUS!!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 21, 2009)

Your collection is AMAZING! I think I'd want to spend a day at your house!


----------



## blondejunkie (May 4, 2009)

I can't get over your collection!!!!  I love your user name, it's cute.


----------



## Tahti (May 7, 2009)

Wow. <3


----------



## Trolley-Dolly (May 15, 2009)

You have such a beautiful collection! I love how you organised your makeup.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (May 16, 2009)

I am in love with the magnets on the wall idea... I love your collection.... I can't wait to own that much....... I love BE shadows!


----------



## rinstarangel (May 27, 2009)

That is an amazing job you did with all of that!  Very creative!


----------



## makeupmag (May 27, 2009)

Incredible stash. I like the squarish glasses that you store your brushes in and how you labelled your shadows so neatly.


----------



## zumzum (May 29, 2009)

wohooooo, gorgeous,  _I am speechless, your wall display is brilliant, the room looks like a make up museum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## madnicole (May 30, 2009)

you have inspired me - and also given me the ammunition to prove that to my husband that my addiction is mild...(in comparison). love it - thank you for going to the trouble of photographing it all...


----------



## justtobenaked (Jun 4, 2009)

Holy!! Amazing!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, it's clear I need to spend some more time stimulating the economy so I can catch up with you! lol


----------



## BenefitAddict (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## riss (Jun 7, 2009)

Erin - love seeing pics of your collection.  The magnet idea is awesome!


----------



## jalspose (Jun 9, 2009)

ur collection is beeeautiful


----------



## Mmmayumi (Jun 9, 2009)

i've never seen anything so beautiful in my life :']


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jun 14, 2009)

That wall is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.  I hope you dont mind me stealing this idea.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## candaces (Jun 17, 2009)

whooaaa. looks great!!


----------



## plimic (Jun 18, 2009)

nice collection!


----------



## silviachic (Jun 22, 2009)

That's crazy! A true artist's room


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2009)

Very very nice collection!. I like the wall displays to, very clever idea


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 26, 2009)

Your collection is beautiful


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 29, 2009)

WOW! You are crazy! lol (In a glam way, of course!) Cool idea about the magnetized wall units though - never would have thought to organize that way. Do they ever fall off?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jul 2, 2009)

Updated 7.2.09 ... lots more MACness.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 2, 2009)

I need those wall stands!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 4, 2009)

Gorgeous collection


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW thats awesome!!


----------



## maclovin' (Jul 7, 2009)

i would love to know where you got your lip storage container things.  those are genius.  i've seen similar things but nothing that compares to the greatness you have.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soglambitious* 

 
_WOW! You are crazy! lol (In a glam way, of course!) Cool idea about the magnetized wall units though - never would have thought to organize that way. Do they ever fall off?_

 
Rarely ... only when my kids little fingers try to get at the wall.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclovin'* 

 
_i would love to know where you got your lip storage container things.  those are genius.  i've seen similar things but nothing that compares to the greatness you have._

 
Got them on Ebay ... Tish and I got a bunch of them a while back and split the order.   The shipping seems steep but if you order several it evens out because it is $10 to ship no matter how many you get.  1 Lipstick Case Holder Organizer Plastic Makeup 60 - eBay (item 320307325898 end time Jul-30-09 08:11:54 PDT)


----------



## kelveggie22 (Jul 13, 2009)

oh wow. 
your collection/setup is absolutely amazing.





 <-- must go clean my keyboard now.


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

Those pics are so awesome I had to call my sister and show her. Lol hats off to you for being so organised! Gorgeous collection


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 20, 2009)

That is the most insanely amazing thing I have ever seen haha! I envy you bad!

Someone asked earlier on but it was never answered, is all your stuff insured? That lot has got to be worth an absolute fortune.


----------



## jen77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 28, 2009)

I love how you display everything! That wall is awesome!!! Great collection... drooling now....


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

I love the way you label the colors in your pallets!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2009)

my eyes almost bulged out of my head!


----------



## starsnrockets (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW!!! AMAZING! Uhg, so inspiring! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW :O
That's sooo cool!!! It's totally amazing omg I can dream of having that much. Go you!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments ... I just added pics of the new storage area in my bedroom.  I love it!

Yes ... it is insured ... not sure that they would cover the whole thing but we have a huge rider on our ins policy for personal property.


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow you have a fantastic collection!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 5, 2009)

love the vanity area and decoration!! and the belt with the brushes!. love everything realy!


----------



## singsing (Aug 6, 2009)

omggggggggg


----------



## Sass (Aug 7, 2009)

Holy Cow!  I like how you have your brushes upright in the roll.


----------



## chinkee21 (Aug 7, 2009)

You're very neat and organized! Love your dresser!


----------



## Kragey (Aug 7, 2009)

My dear God, that's enough make-up for 12 peoples' lifetimes. O_O

I love the way you have things organized! When I finally settle down, I'd like to steal that idea from you and organize my small collection that way.


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 7, 2009)

wowww im sooo jealous


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 18, 2009)

I love the magnet idea! Thats a very impressive collection.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG my jaw seriously hit the floor, that's amazing!!! You have an amazing set up and collection


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






My only dream is to be you for only one day! This collection is amazing!


----------



## arkmom2girls (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_All I can say is HOLY SHIT! I want to come hang out at YOUR house. lol._

 

She said it all!  Lol!


Great set up!


----------



## DanielleG318 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wonderful Collection


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 30, 2009)

My OCD just went crazy, that magnet idea is genius!


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Just like I told _SonRisa_ ..
 I think MTV TRUE LIFE should do a documentary on " I am a MAC ADDICT"..you should definately be on there =).


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 5, 2009)

LOVIN' IT!!!!!  Your vanity is AWESOME!  You're so well organized!  I want everything that you have!!!!!


----------



## stacyLOVESmac (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG WOW


----------



## proglossip (Oct 11, 2009)

Ooh my goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This collection is _*incredible!!*_ I am super jealous of your lipstick/lipglass collection!!


----------



## bellydancer (Oct 15, 2009)

Love the display


----------



## cherie<3 (Oct 24, 2009)

OH MY GOD *_*
amazing!!!!


----------



## lovie333 (Oct 25, 2009)

OMG amazing collection!


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 29, 2009)

no words to say....


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great collection! I love it.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 4, 2009)

Holy Moley!! That is probably the best makeup collection I have seen yet...


----------



## cheryl (Nov 5, 2009)

I just died and went to heaven...


----------



## livingdeadbella (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW i love this set up!!!!! good job!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Dec 3, 2009)

This collection is my dream!!!! Wow I love it!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG!!! I'm spechless...


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

I love your setup!


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 30, 2010)

OMG...I would love to come live in ur world, this is what heaven must look like...lol..I just love all ur stuff n how u have it organized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))))'s


----------



## CynthiRaa (Apr 1, 2010)

OMWord!! That is UH-MAZING!!
That is like a dream...no it's beter than a dream- It's heaven!!!!
x


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2010)

That's one amazing collection. Wow!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

Your world... Can I come love in it?


----------



## maryphillips07 (Apr 6, 2010)

I love how you have everything fixed and put up! 
Thats really nice and neat! =D


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 7, 2010)

I would be such a happy woman if I would just own like one fifth of it.
Can't imagine how it would be like to have that much as you!
I totally ADORE your stash!


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 9, 2010)

ZOMG I'm speechless...amazing


----------



## larababyx (Apr 27, 2010)

oh my god ! :O  :O  youve got sooo much stuff ! i bet alll that could last everybody on specktra put together for the rest of our lives lol!!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

well this is just beautiful!


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 13, 2010)

i do believe i just had a minor heart attack.
I ENVY YOU.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Wow!!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2010)

Awesome collection.. I love how you have your lipsticks set up. That would be my ideal lippy setup if I had the space.


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Love it! It's like a mad scientist's laboratory in there, but in a good way.


----------



## chilwah (Jun 13, 2010)

Just want to say......OMG!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jun 13, 2010)

omg beautiful stash!
How have you pressed your pigments so neatly?


----------



## fortheloveofmac (Jun 13, 2010)

where did you get your lipstick holder?


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 14, 2010)

That is amazing! im so jealous!


----------



## glamcouturex (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope you have that room padlocked


----------



## TeresaEllis (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_All I can say is HOLY SHIT! I want to come hang out at YOUR house. lol._

 
u took the words out of my mouth!!!!


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 15, 2010)

all those lippies *major drool mode*
And it looks like i'm not the only one who listens to music while doing their makeup


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 16, 2010)

omg, that's a great collection. love love love it


----------



## ZoZo (Jun 16, 2010)

You have great collection!!


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 16, 2010)

That's amazing! I'm so jealous, and I love how you've organized your palettes.


----------



## summerblue (Jun 29, 2010)

Wowwee!!!  What a massive collection.  And such a beautiful setup!  It almost looks like a section of a boutique!  Truly, your collection should be insured just in case anything unfortunate happens.

Tell me, please, where did you get the lipstick caddies?


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, so I know that everyone who saw this was probably like "OMG I LOVE HER STASH!"  and this was years ago, so I can only imagine what your collection looks like now.  BUT, when I clicked on this post to see what it was about, I literally said out loud "HOLY SH*T!!!"

Very nice...*drool*


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 14, 2010)

I bow to the master. That is just.....amazing. *jealous*


----------



## christinakate (Jul 14, 2010)

holy crap, one of the most BEAUTIFUL collections.


----------



## LC (Jul 15, 2010)

your brush belt is so clean...lol. do you keep it at home for personal use or do you use it for jobs? mine's filthy, and everytime i clean it some of the black comes off..haha


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

AWESOME collection!

LOVE IT!


----------



## SarahC0612 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello all. I am so sorry to ask this probably stupid ass question, but how do you get pictures into a post? I have tried doing the following:
Post new thread
type my little message
Click the "attachment" paper clip icon
Upload photos from hard drive. 

Here is the problem I am running into: first, it is only letting me attach 5 pictures. Secondly, my pics are too big. I just want to post a picture into the body of my post. Clearly, I am a little special because I see all of you are able to do it with no problems. What am I missing?


----------



## carlycase (Jul 18, 2010)

i could get lost in there for days


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jul 30, 2010)

Love your organization. I wish I had big enough place to have a nice vanity like this.


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 30, 2010)

wow ....... really...... WOW!!!  I think I'm actually drooling....


----------



## buddleia (Aug 3, 2010)

LOVE IT. Love the palette holders!!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm really digging the wall. Very creative organizing.


----------



## goldilocks88 (Sep 16, 2010)

wow...i'm basically drooling lol!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 18, 2010)

MAC HEAVEN !!
my oh my
i love and envy lol


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, this is totally insane, I love it! 

The eyeshadow pallets were my favourite. You gave me so many ideas on new shadows to fill mine, thanks!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 4, 2010)

This collection makes me want to cry tears of joy LOL! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

Magnetized idea is so AMAZING! I'll imitate it.


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 7, 2014)

Love your setup! The way you organized your mac palettes is brilliant! I love the tags


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

AngelBunny said:


>


"Makeup studio" we would call that here, it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow! I love how everything is displayed and organized! Esp. the l/s!


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 10, 2014)

Beau-ti-ful!


----------



## JulieDiva (Jul 10, 2014)

ok, I am moving in!!!!!


----------

